# Good resources for first wardrobe build



## nosuchhounds (11 Feb 2022)

I'm embarking on my first fitted wardrobe build and looking for any good reference material to look at, any suggestions? It will be a triple wardrobe with 2 large drawers. I was planning on shaker style but with artificial rattan weave accents. Im a fan of Peter Millard's work and taken a lot of advice on from him vids but wondered if there is any more info on material choice and thickness etc. I was planning on using 18mm MRMDF for case construction with biscuits for alignment


----------



## blackteaonesugar (11 Feb 2022)

Freebird Interiors on YouTube are great for this.

Alistair has put loads out about how he does it, for nothing, but with a lot more if you 'buy him a coffee'


----------



## nosuchhounds (11 Feb 2022)

Ah nice, ill check them out


----------



## seanf (11 Feb 2022)

Posted before I read your full comment! I was going to share Peter Millard's YouTube Channel, but see you have already found it

Sean


----------



## recipio (11 Feb 2022)

I made a wardrobe once out of black laminate faced board and it was a nightmare. If you use biscuits you will need very long sash clamps. I presume you are painting it if you are using MRMDF ?
I used cheap IKEA type fixings which were difficult to fit as the edge of the board tended to crumble. It was difficult to get the thing square - in the end I routed a rebate on the back edge and fitted 6 mm ply into the rebate and pulled it square with a long sash clamp on the diagonal.
I wouldn't do it again without some quality K/D fittings like the Lamello Zeta does or simply just stick to pocket hole screws. Good luck !


----------



## nosuchhounds (11 Feb 2022)

Pocket holes is definitely a good idea!


----------



## baldkev (11 Feb 2022)

Ratchet straps can be good for big things to clamp up


----------



## Chippyjoe (11 Feb 2022)

Having made plenty of these I now only use 22mm MRMDF for the doors and 9mm MRMDF for the door panels. 

Mark.


----------



## eribaMotters (12 Feb 2022)

I made these for our bedroom some years ago. One in each alcove either side of the chimney breast. Although I seem to remember them taking over 120 hours in basic terms it was:-
- batten out wall and screw mdf and plywood ends/dividers
- M & T front framework, taking longer than expected due to beaded edge detail
- biscuit joint and secret screw trough panels into framework
- make up Blum Metabox drawers to required size
- build up cornice detail from shop bought sections
- finish with acrylic eggshell
- let SWMBO fill with her clothes

Colin


----------



## TomGW (12 Feb 2022)

About 25-30 years ago I built our wardrobes, using melamine faced chipboard for the carcass. I simply made the gables about 50mm higher than the top and extending to the floor. Then I used a length of 50mm PAR running front to back above the top and below the base, screwing & gluing through the chipboard gables into the PAR. Then fitted the base on top and the top/lid/roof below, again screwing through the chipboard. I simply planted the back panel onto the rear to create strong, rigid boxes. 
These are fitted into alcoves and finished off with plinths and cornices that hide the sturdy construction details. I can assure you this (basic and unorthodox) method is immensely strong and rigid.


----------



## petermillard (19 Feb 2022)

Alastair at Freebird would be my suggestion too - we’ve known each other for a long time - though worth noting perhaps that he has moved much more into advice for guys in the trades, setting up and running fitted furniture businesses with all that entails eg full size CNC machines, spray booths, staff etc…


----------

